# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Soczewki - zsuwanie się z gałki, nieostrość w widzeniu do bliży

## lexewus

Witam.
Od kilku dni jestem posiadaczem soczewek kontaktowych twardych. Wszystko dobierane i załatwiane było przez doktor specjalistke w tej dziedzinie.
W gabinecie ćwiczyłem zakładanie i zdejmowanie soczewek itp.
W domu przyzwyczajam się do nich stopniowo, wg zaleceń lekarki (specjalistki). Zacząłem od 30 min noszenia ich na oku, i codziennie zwiększam czas noszenia o 30 min. Dziś miałem je na oku 2 godziny. Ale mam nieodparte wrażenie, że cos jest nie tak, ponieważ po tych kilku dniach nadal mam problem z widzeniem do bliży (jestem krótkowidzem, -16 D...). Na odległość widzę dość dobrze, natomiast obraz tuż i w bliskiej odległości moich oczu jest nadal niewyraźny/rozmazany.
Drugą sprawą jest fakt, iż po mrugnięciu oka odczuwam zsuwanie się (opadnięcie) soczewki (choć nadal zakrywa ona moja źrenicę).

Narazie nie idę do spejalisty, ponieważ są t pierwsze dni noszenia soczewek (etap przyzwyczajania się) i być może to wszystko się "naprawi".

Liczę na odpowiedź i m.in. wyjaśnienie mi jak dobiera się soczewkę twardą (i jej parametry?) tak aby pewnie leżała na gałce ocznej.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SklepOptilus_pl

Może być dokładnie tak jak napisałeś i to nic innego jak etap adaptacji oka,przyzwyczajania się do soczewek. Na początku zawsze odczuwasz duży dyskomfort z powodu ich noszenia,jeżeli po jakimś czasie dolegliwości nie ustąpią,wtedy udaj się do specjalisty.

----------


## lexewus

Ale co najlepsze, że moje prawe oko już sie przyzwyczaiło i prawie nie odczuwam soczewki na oku, natomiast problem jest z lewym, z którego to soczewka po prawie każdym mrugnięciu się przesuwa/zsuwa. Mam wrażenie, że soczewka na lewe oko ma jakieś złe parametry, została zle dobrana...

----------


## tyran

Cóż... radzę konsultację z okulistą, a najlepiej nie z jednym. Ewentualnie poczytaj - alesoczewki.com No i radzę nie zwlekać z działaniem, bo nic dobrego z tego nie wyjdzie. Postaraj się to załatwić jak najszybciej. Problemy z widzeniem mogą się podgłębiać i tego tematu absolutnie nie wolno zostawiać na później.

----------


## Ernest_K

Osobiście polecam SPEKTRUM Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej i tamtejszych okulistów. Ośrodek jest nowoczesny i dobrze wyposażony, a lekarze kompetentni.

----------

